# Shimano Stella vs Shimano Stradic



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looking at getting a new reel and just looking for some input to decide if the Stella is worth the extra money.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got quite a few Stradics and one Sustain (it's between the stradic and Stella). I got a good deal on it but I don't think it's $100 better than a Stradic. No Stella experience sorry. I can tell you that the upper end baitcasters are worth it though. The Chronarch B is heads and shoulders above the Curado, and the Calais is even better.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I have had both the Stradic and Stella in my hands and I noticed no perceptable difference in them. Save your money, get a Loomis, or Avid and a second Stradic with the extra dough.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. i will be looking for a stradic to finish off my loomis road. thanks again.


----------

